# Pajemploi +



## Ariv42 (4 Octobre 2022)

Boonjour
Un parent s'est inscrit sur pajemploi + alors que je ne veux pas 
Est-ce que c'est fait d'office ou bien dois je confirmer son inscription ?
Par avance merci pour celles qui auront la réponse 
Je n'ai pas trouvé sur pajemploi


----------



## Nounousand02 (4 Octobre 2022)

Il faut que les 2 soit d'accord sans cela il n'y aura de paiement par celui ci


----------



## abelia (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, oui il faut un accord signé des parents et de l'assistante maternelle, document à télécharger sur pajemploi.


----------



## Ariv42 (4 Octobre 2022)

Ok merci beaucoup 
Je n'ai rien signé, on verra bien


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Il faut l'accord écrit des 2 parties pour que la mise en place de pajemploi + sont autorisés 

Mais l'employeur peut l'activer ou le désactiver à tout moment via son espace personnel pajemploi sans autorisation préalable de votre part 
Ce qui n'est pas logique du tout 

Je pense que la marche a suivre n'est pas bonne 
L'am devrait recevoir un lien lui indiquant que le parent souhaite activer le service
Si l'am est d'accord elle accepte 

Alors que la aucune acceptation de la salariée n'est utile pour enclenché le service


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Cependant pajemploi + est une vraie avancée pour tous le monde 

L'employeur n'a pas l'avance de Cmg à faire donc moins à sortir donc p'us de chance d'être payé 

L'am est payée 48 à 72 heures après la déclaration de l'employeur 

Ceci dit si le parent n'a pas l'argent sur le compte le prélèvement est refusé et l'am n'est pas payée


----------



## kikine (4 Octobre 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Ceci dit si le parent n'a pas l'argent sur le compte le prélèvement est refusé et l'am n'est pas payée


ben tu vois il est justement là le pb, car ce n'est nullement une sécurité pour nous..
si pajemploi nous payait même si le prélèvement ne passe pas et qu'ensuite l'organisme se retourne contre l'employeur là oui se serait une avancée pour nous, une vraie sécurité
car là mis à part favoriser l'employeur, quel est l'intérêt pour nous?


----------



## Tatynou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

pour que pajemploi + fonctionne (c'est à dire qu'il y ai juste le reste à charge dû prélevé sur le compte du PE), il faut que vos coordonnées bancaires soient données à pajemploi (soit par votre intermédiaire soit par le PE si vous lui avez donné un RIB). Vous pouvez le vérifier en allant sur votre espace salariée


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

L'intérêt pour nous
Les parents n'ayant pas l'avance de Cmg à faire il leur ai plus facile de nous payer 

Par exemple un salaire tital de 700€ à sortir sera plus difficile que 500€ ou même 300€


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Oui je suis complètement d'accord avec toi 
Le principe nécessite d'être amélioré


----------



## liline17 (4 Octobre 2022)

il y a plusieurs avantages, par exemple, quand un PE fait la déclaration, sans passer par pajemploi+, si il nous dit que le virement est fait, on ne peut pas en être certain.
On a vu ici, des exemples de PE qui pendant plusieurs mois déclaraient leur AM, pour toucher la CMG, sans la payer, avec pajemploi+, ils ne peuvent pas déclarer sans être prélevé, ils ont donc moins d'intérêt à ne pas la payer.
C'est vrai que c'est perfectible, un de mes PE a eu un bug, elle a été prélevé de mon salaire, puis ils lui l'ont remis sur son compte, pour ensuite l'accuser d'impayer en la radiant de pajemploi+, mais moi, j'ai bien été payée ce mois là par pajemploi+


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Mes 4 employeurs passent par pajemploi + et j'en suis ravie 

Déclaration faite le 25 de chaque mois ( noté au contrat) 
Ce mois ci j'ai été payé le 28 septembre 

Je n'y vois que du positif 
Mais j'ai la chance d'avoir des parents très sérieux et solvables


----------



## Lijana (4 Octobre 2022)

Si vous ne voulez pas utiliser pajemploi +. Ne renseigner pas vos coordonnées bancaires sur le site.


----------



## Pioupiou (4 Octobre 2022)

Il faut relativiser car si le pe fait la déclaration le 25 il touche le Cmg  avant la fin du mois et il te paie à la fin du mois sans faire l' avance  donc dans l' absolue il n'y  a pas d'avantage flagrant.


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Mauvaise idée @Lijana 
Car le parent sera prélevé mais pajemploi naura pas possibilité de reverser le salaire 
Et l'employeur déjà prélevé ne voudra pas sortir la somme une 2ème fois


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

@Pioupiou il y a beaucoup trop de parents qui touchent le cmg mais ne payent pas pour autant leur AM


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Donc si tu veux avoir ton cmg OK mais dans ce cas tu acceptes que ça soit pajemploi qui te prélève le reste à charge


----------



## Pioupiou (4 Octobre 2022)

Déclaration faites le dimanche 25 septembre  virement instantanée  le 28 après  virement du cmg sur mon compte.
Donc pas davantage par rapport à  pajemploi+.


----------



## Lijana (4 Octobre 2022)

Je suis sur pajemploi +. J’arrive bien. 

Mais s’il y a celles qui ne veulent pas , et qui n’ont pas donné leur accord. Ni les coordonnées bancaires.  Pourquoi il y aurait un prélèvement au père ? 

Là je ne comprends pas


----------



## Pioupiou (4 Octobre 2022)

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de garder un pe qui garde le Cmg et ne te paie pas. Dans ce cas il y a longtemps qu'il  ne fait plus partie de mes employeurs


----------



## Lijana (4 Octobre 2022)

J’arrive bien=j’aime bien ce système


----------



## NounouMo (4 Octobre 2022)

Mais pour que cela fonctionne encore faut-il que les employeur fassent la déclaration en temps et en heure...pour 1 de mes contrats nous utilisons pajemploi+ et je suis toujours payée avec 1 semaine de retard


----------



## isa19 (4 Octobre 2022)

bonjour,
 perso tant que je peux je ne veux pas pajemploi+ et jusque  là mes employeurs aussi cela tombe bien


----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

En effet le système PAJEmploi + ne peut pas être imposé ni d'un bord ni de l'autre.

La principale sécurité qu'il apporte c'est qu'un PE ne peut alors pas encaisser une CMG sans avoir payé l'AM. Cela protège donc avant tout les caisses de l'état (c'est déjà ça).
Le problème n'est pas forcément résolue pour le salaire impayé de l'AM car alors il suffit que le PE ne fasse pas la déclaration PAJE pour que ça lui évite à lui d'être prélevé du restant à charge. Du coup certes le PE n'empoche pas de CMG indue mais l'AM n'a pas son salaire quand même, ni son BS dont elle a besoin pour ses autres droits (crédits, POLEmploi etc...). Si un employeur est un mauvais payeur il trouvera toujours un moyen d’échapper à son obligation.

Au fond il n'y a, je pense, pas spécialement de risque pour l'AM que d'accepter d'être sur PAJEmploi +, pas plus que de ne pas y être.
Mais si je ne le propose pas c'est surtout que je trouve que ça déresponsabilise encore un peu plus un PE, sans pour autant m'apporter à moi une sécurité.

Le seul avantage pour l'AM avec ce système c'est que si le PE a déjà eut un incident de prélèvement du restant à charge (PE pas fiable donc) il ne sera pas autorisé à s'y ré-inscrire si j'ai bien compris. Dans un tel cas l'AM pourra se tenir sur ses gardes car elle saura que ça s'est déjà produit avant avec une autre AM. Voir alors refuser de commencer le contrat.


----------



## Tatynou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bon ben moi je devais être payée hier par pajemploi+ ......
Ce matin, en m'apportant la petite, la PE me dit que Pajemploi a du retard dans les prélèvements !!!!  elle les a appelé hier et ils lui ont dit ça !!  mais bien sûr !! je crois qu'elle me prend pour une ..... cloche ?????


----------



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

@Tatynou1 c'est facile à vérifier 
Est ce que ton bs est sur ton espace perso ? 
Si oui compte 3ca 4 jours après la saisie pour être payé 

Je suis avec pajemploi + depuis belle lurette et j'ai jamais eu de retard de paiement


----------



## Tatynou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

@assmatzam oui il y est et je l'ai même imprimé mardi 04 !
bon ben je vais attendre ....
mais j'ai vu que le site de pajemploi que SI ils ne peuvent pas prélever le reste à charge sur le compte du PE, ils refont 7 jours + tard.... en attendant que le PE "approvisionne" son compte bancaire .... et puis si ils ne peuvent pas ils radient le PE !

enfin bref j'ai un mauvais pressentiment .....


----------



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

Appel les tu seras fixé


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Octobre 2022)

La date du paiement est écrit sur le BS


----------

